# New install- gnome, systemd, UEFI, but manual network

## dspahn

I have a fresh gentoo gnome install on IEFI using systemd. I did run the machine I’d setup and I have the networks and resolved service set to auto at boot... but the only way to get the network up is to run dhcpcd enp0s1. Systemctl shows everything running normally and there are no dmesg errors. I’ve been back through the systemd steps on the Gentoo Wiki at least 5 times... any idea what I missed?

----------

## mike155

1) Do you use systemd-networkd or networkmanager to setup your network?

2) If you use systemd-networkd: please show us the output of 'ls -la /etc/systemd/network' and the contents of the files in  this directory (especially 50-static.network). Please also show us the output of 'ifconfig -a' and of 'systemctl status systemd-networkd'.

----------

## dspahn

I’ll get the ls-la output shortly. I only have the 50-dhcp.network file per the walkthrough with the Match section set to en* and the dhcp section with the dhcp=yes line. I don’t have a static network file.  Ifconfig -a shows the interface with no IP address associated. /etc/resolv.conf is wrong until I run dhcpcd enp0s25 then it updates. I have the systemd -resolved service running normal, so it seems like the network doesn’t quite start. I’ll send the outputs in my next update to this post.

----------

## dspahn

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls -la /etc/systemd/network  
> 
> total 4
> ...

 

# cat /etc/systemd/network/50-dhcp.network 

 *Quote:*   

> [Match]
> 
> Name=en*
> 
> [Network]
> ...

 

# ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet 192.168.10.236  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255
> ...

 

systemctl status systemd-networkd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * systemd-networkd.service - Network Service
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/systemd-networkd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
> ...

 

Honestly, I only chose the systemd-networkd because it was the first/primary recommendation in the handbook- I'd be content to swtch to networkmanager if that would make this easier- I haven't set up the wireless yet ,even though I have laid the groundwork for it, so that may be a factor as well. I will definitely have to use wpa_supplicant for it.

----------

## UberLord

 *dspahn wrote:*   

> Honestly, I only chose the systemd-networkd because it was the first/primary recommendation in the handbook- I'd be content to swtch to networkmanager if that would make this easier- I haven't set up the wireless yet ,even though I have laid the groundwork for it, so that may be a factor as well. I will definitely have to use wpa_supplicant for it.

 

Which handbook are you looking at?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Networking#DHCP

Doesn't even mention systemd.

----------

## mike155

1) There is nothing wrong with systemd-networkd. I also use  systemd-networkd. It's smaller and easier than networkmanager.

2) The file /etc/systemd/network/50-dhcp.network looks good. Do you use IPv6? If not, try 'DHCP=ipv4' instead of 'DHCP=yes'.

3) You may also want to look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd-networkd.

4) Your output of 'ifconfig -a': I see that your interface enp0s25 has got an IP address. Is this the IP address you set manually or via dhcpcd? If that's the case: please reboot your system, don't set an IP address manually, don't run dhcpcd and post the output of 'ifconfig -a' and 'systemctl status systemd-networkd ' again.

----------

## mike155

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Which handbook are you looking at?
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Networking#DHCP
> ...

 

Uberlord: This is unfair. The OP has a system which uses Systemd. It doesn't help if you point him to a document which was written for non-systemd machines...

----------

## krinn

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Uberlord: This is unfair. The OP has a system which uses Systemd.

 

Hence the legit question, what document the user is using.

And he is not pointing anyone to anywhere just showing the reference he is using. Actually Uberlord mistake came because handbook do point to specific systemd section, but not in the networking section (there, in installation section https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Installation#Optional:_Using_systemd_as_the_init_system)

Which then point user to the right documentation for systemd https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> It doesn't help if you point him to a document which was written for non-systemd machines...

 

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 3) You may also want to look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd-networkd. 

 

 :Very Happy: 

ps: if you don't get the reason for the smile, you might have miss the irony that you are pointing a user to a documentation that is not for the OS the user is using

----------

## dspahn

I should have been a little clearer about how I have done this- I stepped through the amd64 handbook for the installation using systemd  from the Gentoo Wiki  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd to fill in the gaps. almost everything else works, except I can't get Plymouth to load properly- Since I am still working on my Gnome3 window effects, I wanted to get that working in case there is a graphics problem with my framebuffer.... so I am focusing on the service problem for now with the systemd-networkd piece. Like I said, I am not beholden to using that, and NetworkManager might work better with WPA_Supplicant… just not sure which way to go or what the best method is. I will say that outside links to similar OS'es can be helpful when dealing with a core component- sometimes it reveals the approach needed and is as simple as modifiying a config by hand or finding the Gentoo equivalent...

Any ideas how to move forward? I'm looking through the links now.

Thanks again!

----------

